

Collaborate with Lunarr on the "Back" of any Web Page - tomh
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/02/06/collaborate-with-lunarr-on-the-back-of-any-web-page/

======
brk
There was a company that did something like this in the 90's. You could add
little "sticky" notes to web pages that other people could see. The novelty
wore off in about 3 months, IIRC.

